# Beekeeper John



## Beekeeper John (Oct 15, 2015)

Just joined the site and looking forward to learning some new things. New to this again had bees back in the day but things have changed quite a bit. live in Tampa, FL area and will be looking to buy bees and get started again with this great hobby.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome John. The Tampa Bay Beekeepers meet second Thursday of each month at 7:30pm at Hillsborough County Extension Office, 5339 County Road 579 Seffner, Fl 33584 (Just off Exit 10 on I-4).

The USF Botanical Gardens offers a yearlong Beekeeping course, which covers basic information about what it takes to become a beekeeper. Basic bee biology, building hives, rearing queens, honey extraction and overwintering are just some of the topics touched on in the course. The course is offered by Advanced Master Bee Keeper Brent Weisman and takes place on the third Saturday of each month at 10 a.m. Pre-registration is required and can be done so by calling 813.974.2329.


----------



## sidpost (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Southern nectar (Sep 24, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome to BS Beekeeper John.
Lots of good beeks here, I've learned a lot here 

==McBee7==


----------

